# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Tư vấn trước khi đi du lịch hè 2013

## dangkhoanv

Tư vấn trước khi đi du lịch hè 2013 
Tư vấn trước khi đi du lịch hè 2013
+ Chuẩn bị kỹ hành lý: Trước khi đi , bạn nên dành riêng một khoảng thời gian để lên danh sách các đồ dùng cần thiết cho mình như: quần áo (nên mang những loại đồ gọn nhẹ), đồ dùng cá nhân hay các loại đồ chuyên dụng nếu bạn đi leo núi, lặn biển hoặc trekking. Nhưng bạn cũng nên nhớ là chỉ mang đủ để sự dụng. Đừng nên mang quá nhiều hành lý không cần thiết.
+ Bạn muốn đi du lịch giá rẻ: Tìm hiểu kỹ các thông tin của điểm đến mà mình dự định đi, có phù hợp với mình hay gia đình, hội nhóm không? Tìm hiểu chỗ nghỉ ngơi của điểm du lịch, lựa chọn khách sạn, nhà nghỉ hợp lý. Hiện tại Hotelsvm.com có khá nhiều lựa chọn cho các bạn khi muốn tìm một khách sạn giá rẻ hay nhà nghỉ phù hợp với túi tiền cũng như nhu cầu của các bạn tại nhiều điểm đến. 
+ Ngoài ra bạn nên mang theo một số loại thuốc như thuốc say xe, thuốc chống côn trùng, các loại thuốc di ứng. Và đặc biệt là các loại dụng cụ cần thiết như dao đa năng, bình lọc nước,và các loại thuốc chuyên biệt cho việc điều trị bệnh của bạn. Nên mang theo một chiếc ô và một chiếc nón để tự bảo vệ mình lúc gặp thời tiết xấu và khăn choàng cổ để bảo vệ bản thân
+ Chọn thời điểm hợp lý: có một số điểm đến chỉ thích hợp cho bạn ghé đến vào một số thời điểm, như ở các dat phong khach san gia re tỉnh miền Bắc thì khí hậu khá khắc nghiệt vào mùa đông và mùa hè, còn ở miền Trung như Huế, Hội An thì sẽ có những mùa mưa khá dài. Bạn nên lựa chọn thời điểm đi thích hợp để có thể dễ dàng tham quan những điểm du lịch và vui chơi. Có những mùa cao điểm từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9 thì bạn nên cân nhắc kỹ trước khi đi. Vì các khu du lịch, nghỉ dưỡng mùa này tương đối đồng, cũng như chi phí bỏ ra cũng sẽ tăng đáng kể khi bạn đi vào các thời điểm khác.
+ Ăn nhẹ trước khi khởi hành khi lên xe hoặc lên tàu, bạn không nên ăn no hoặc để bụng đói, nên ăn nhẹ một chút và ăn những thức ăn dễ tiêu. Nếu bạn ăn no khi đi tàu hoặc xe sẽ bị cảm giác nôn nao, dễ bị nôn, còn nếu để bị đói sẽ dễ bị chóng mặt, mệt mỏi.
+ Nếu trường hợp tại điểm đến có sân bay hay gần khu vực có sân bay, tại sao bạn không lựa chọn phương tiện di chuyển là máy bay, với thời điểm hiện tại, vé máy bay và vé tàu xe không chênh lệch nhau nhiều, nhất là lại tiết kiệm cho bạn thời gian, kéo dài chuyến vui chơi, tận hưởng giải trí của bạn và người than, tại Hotelsvm.com chúng tôi cũng cung cấp cho bạn các lựa chọn hãng hàng không VNairlines, Jetstar, Vietjet Ari, ……với giá vé rẻ nhất, tiết kiệm chi phí nhất.
+ Chỗ ngồi thích hợp đối với những người dễ bị say tàu xe thì du lich gia re nên chọn cho mình một vị trí ngồi thích hợp ở những hàng ghế trên để tránh trường hợp bị say tàu xe.
+ Nếu bạn không đi cùng hội nhóm hay gia đình, hãy tìm cho mình một người bạn đồng hành trong chuyến đi. Điều đó sẽ làm cho chuyến đi của bạn thêm ý nghĩa và thú vị rất nhiều.
*Kinh nghiệm khi đi du lịch các điểm vui chơi.
- Vào thứ 7 và chủ nhật hàng tuần lượng khách đi nghỉ ngơi thường rất đông. Điều đầu tiên của mỗi du khách là phải tự bảo vệ hành lý của các bạn thật cẩn thận.
- Đem theo một chiếc ô nhỏ để che nắng hoặc che mưa.
- Mỗi du khách tự trang bị cho mình một đôi dép hoặc đôi giày phù hợp di chuyển trong khi trời mưa
- Mang theo ít thuốc cảm nắng, và một số trong tủ thuốc cá nhân mà bạn thấy cần thiết.
- Tránh mua hàng rong vì sẽ dễ ảnh hưởng đến hệ tiêu hóa, nhất là trong những mùa nắng nóng thức ăn được bày bán nhiều ở lề đường vỉa hè
Hãy để chúng tôi tư vấn và chuẩn bị chu đáo cho chuyến đi của bạn và gia đình, để bạn cảm nhận được dịch vụ cũng như hài lòng với các chi phí bỏ ra. Đừng bận tâm hay lo lắng về chuyến du lịch sắp tới sau khi đã gọi cho chúng tôi.
Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể tự đặt phòng khách sạn giá rẻ trực tuyến trên website của chúng tôi.
Hotline 24/7: 093.88.44.511 or 0902.700.032 (Mr.Vinh)
0904.100.987 (Mr.Minh) 
Website: 
Email: sales@hotelsvm.com

----------

